# SSG Whiting Special Forces Soldier killed in Iraq



## USASOC News (Jan 21, 2008)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, January 21, 2008) — An Army Special Forces Soldier died Jan. 19 as a result of injuries sustained during a combat operation 16 kilometers south of Mosul, Iraq.  Staff Sgt. Justin R. Whiting, 27, a Special Forces medical sergeant assigned to Company B, 3rd Battalion, 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Campbell, Ky., sustained fatal injuries when his vehicle was struck by an improvised explosive devise.

More...


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP Staff Sgt Whiting

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rest In Peace....
Pro Patria!


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## ROS (Jan 21, 2008)

Godspeed.


----------



## car (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP, brother.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 22, 2008)

Rest easy Green Beret.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 22, 2008)

RIP Warrior....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 22, 2008)

RIP Brother.....


----------

